# rhombeus or??need help



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

??


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

does that look like an irritans to anyone else ? ? ?


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Need a clear pic to ID ...

But your avitar looks like the great Chinaman pitbull.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

i will try and take a better pics damn its hard to take it lol.. and yes its the well know garners ch chinaman ROM do you have any of that stuff?? t..g is a great guy i know him well got some of the tighest of it anyway im going to gtry tomorrow and take another pics

b.c.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

Garner's ************ aka Torito (2XW)


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry we need a clear pic...







!


----------

